# 66 Quarter panel replacement



## HenryJ63 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Guys, I need new quarters on my 66 convert. I see OPGI has hard top panels or the skins everybody else has. Can I just cut below the sail panel and use the fulls on my ragtop?

Also the outer wheel wells need replacing as well, I see that only hard top replacements are available. How much "messaging" is needed to get these to work in a convertible?

Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would go with the skins, I don't think OPGI actually has the full quarters in stock (or they didn't a few months ago) and the outer wheelhouse should be the same for a hardtop or convertible.

We did a quarter skins, inner and outer wheelhouse replacement in 2007 on my 66 and I posted pictures in my photo gallery starting on page 25. Click on the link under my avatar if you would like to see what you are getting into.


----------



## HenryJ63 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know what I am getting into with quarters, having done it before with a 68 rs/ss camaro and a 73 cuda. I have heard that skins are really hard to get straight and the long file is not my friend.

I got an email from OGPI yesturday and it showed full 66 quarters in stock. I cannot confirm its accuracy but thats what it stated online.

Can you give me your opinion on which skin to use, I assume both goodmark and OPGI produce them possibly others.

Thanks,
Hank


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I purchased my set of skins from The Parts Place out of Chicago and I'm not sure who manufactures the skins for these guys. Let us know if the full quarters are available, there are a few guys waiting on them.


----------

